# Towing With A Tundra



## Steve W (Aug 4, 2007)

We recently changed trailers, going from an 07 26 RS to an 07 28 RSDS. Towing the 26 RS put us right at the CGVW limit (and sometimes a little over) for our 1500 Suburban. With the newer trailer we are about 1200 lbs over the limit so we are looking for a new TV. I know that a diesel is the way to go but my wife doesn't want to drive a diesel crew cab pickup as a daily driver. She does however like the Toyota Tundra crewmax. The Tundra isn't any bigger than our Suburban but seems to have a much higher tow rating. Anyone pulling a 28RSDS or bigger with the Tundra? Any thoughts, advice and/or experiences would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

I have been towing a 2010 260FL with a 2008 Tundra Dbl Cab for 18 months.No problems whatsoever. Last year took a trip out west through Montana,Wyoming,Utah,NM etc. Had no problems with the Tundra and the 260FL. Can't remember the GVW on the 260Fl but it is one of the heavier non-Syndey models.I would not pull a 5th wheel with it but I've seen it done.I use an Equalizer set up with it and that seems to work well.

I'm happy with my Tundra thus far.


----------



## Steve W (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks FLYakman,

Your trailer is slightly heavier and longer than ours so it is good to hear that The Tundra pulls it fine. Have you modded your TV at all other than using the Equalizer hitch? What kind of fuel economy have you seen so far.

Steve


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Watch payload capacity on the Tundra (or any 1/2 ton vehicle). Some of them have very little capacity for tonuge weight and gear.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Watch payload capacity on the Tundra (or any 1/2 ton vehicle). Some of them have very little capacity for tonuge weight and gear.


We keep telling these people that, but it seems that they don't listen anyway......I gave up on letting them know of the payload capacity of the Tundra.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Come on now, a member is asking for input, let's all provide it.

It's also not just the Tundra. There are 1/2 ton pickups in all makes with less than 1000 lbs of payload capacity. Sure that's typically a fully decked out model, but it's something to be aware of. Most people think I am crazy when I tell them my car has more payload capacity than some trucks, but it's true and everyone should check the placard inside the driver's door BEFORE you assume that since it is a manly truck, it by default, can tow anything.









Personally, I wounldn't try to tow a 28RSDS with a 1/2 ton, but that was due to my own experiences, and they weren't with a Tundra, so I won't go beyond reccommending that you check capacities carefully prior to paying that much for a new truck.


----------



## texastraveler (Jun 7, 2010)

Towing a 2005 28rss with our 2008 tundra crewmax, no problems, truck has 3in lift, is 4x4, we average 9-10 mpg towing, 12-14 mpg not towing. using prodigy brake controller. little to no sway problems with or without sway bar on..towing capacity is 10,100 and payload 1600. Had trailer tire blowout on freeway at 65mph and truck handled great with just weight distribution hitch. no sway of any kind.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

My F150 weighs 4900 at the feed mill scales. It has a GVWR of 6300 giving me only 1400 pounds of payload. I figure my Equalizer hitch weighs at least 100 pounds. Down to 1300. The "dry" tongue weight of my 27 ft camper without slides is 625 lb, but that's before it's loaded. I weighed in at 6,000 lb loaded. Figuring 15% of that is tongue weight, that's 900 lbs. 1300-900 = 400 lbs for passengers and what I carry in the bed (three bicycles, leveling blocks, etc). When I weigh in who we carry in the cab that's another 470 lbs. Bikes, etc weigh around 100 lbs so I am over the GVWR by about 170 lbs; I wish I had a 3/4 ton and I'd feel safer. I should have heeded my Dad's advice and bought a lighter shorter camper.

I'd suggest you do the math on what you carry including passengers + the loaded tongue weight of the camper. At the end of the day the Tundra is still a half ton truck, and you will notice it the most in the payload limits.

Some half ton options I have investigated that would work for me are the Dodge Mega 1500 and Chevy/GMC 1500 HD. These can be had only used since neither are produced any more. I notice they have more leaf springs than other half tons + 8 lug wheels and overall have 3/4 ton guts.

Hey, I love the Tundra Crew Max but I have done enough research and study to know that it would safely carry no more payload than what I already have. That being said, MANY people are pulling long heavy trailers with it and fifth wheels as well. They are swayed/blinded by the "huge" towing capacity of 5 tons+ and a big powerful 5.7L V-8.

If I were you I'd find a way to go with a 3/4 ton. In a short bed you might be surprised that they are as easy as a Tundra or Suburban to drive around town, and you DON'T have to get a diesel, maybe that's the part your wife if opposed to "driving around town."


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

The rub with the Tundra that I try to highlight isn't its' payload alone, rather that for this new model, the substantial increase in tow capacity did not also carry with it a corresponding substantial increase in payload. It would be somewhat uncommon to find a trailer that was at or near the 5 ton+ limit of the tow capacity which also has a payload the truck can comfortably accommodate (with all the rest of the stuff that would contribute to the payload weight going into the truck as well). Go West rightly alludes to this in his post. It is a very capable truck but a 28RSDS is also alot of camper. Run the weights on a weight spreadsheet and consider carefully the size of the sail behind your rear bumper.

-CC


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Lot's of good advice here. I'm in the camp that says the Tundra Crewmax doesn't have enough payload for my tastes. The regular cab or double cab would give a little more payload room.

I'd say first get your trailer weighed, and then get your tow vehicle weighed loaded and unloaded so you can know how much cargo you're carrying. You also need to get the tongue weight of your camper. Once you find these weights, you can then see if it is even within the allowable payload of the Tundra Crewmax. (Note that the listed payload capacity is probably MORE than what it really is, since options add weight not accounted for at the factory).

So, the above exercise will tell you whether you are "legal" or not according to the GVWR and GCWR of your tow vehicle. If you are, then you need to decide how comfortable it will be for you to tow. I think it's just a matter of taking in the counsel and comments, which is what you came here for. If you aren't...then I think the decision is "easier".

I test drove a 2009 Crewmax, I ended up with a 2006 F250. My choice was the 3/4 ton, for many of the reasons already listed by others. My *opinion* is, that if you HAVE to have a crew cab...then a 3/4 ton or better crew cab will give you the payload room you need for the larger, heavier hitch weight campers.

Because I test drove both, I can honestly say that my 2006 F250 crew cab is significantly "larger" in feeling than the Tundra Crewmax.... longer, wider, longer wheelbase. Not saying that's good or bad...just a point to consider. Having been in 40+ mph gusting winds with my 29RLS... I can tell you I was very happy with the choice I made.


----------



## Steve W (Aug 4, 2007)

We test drove the 2011 2500 GMC duramax, the 2011 F250 and the Tundra crewmax tonight after work. If it were my choice alone (for a truck to pull the trailer) I think I would go for the F250. It was the quietest of the bunch, has a much better turning radius than the GMC and power to spare. My wife though hated the looks inside and out. She thought the GMC interior was much nicer (no surprise since it is identical to her Burb!). Most impressive to both of us was the Tundra with its nice interior, powerful engine and lots of room in the back with reclining seats. But just as surprising was that it rode the stiffest of the three. And it was running the same non truck tires as our Suburban.

I hear all of you regarding the payload capacity of the Tundra. The tongue weight of my trailer alone will use up about half of the available capacity. If I install a canopy and then put five of use in there and some gear in back I'll be pushing the maximum. I'll have to look at the numbers closer but I don't think that the Tundra will be the way we go.

The real problem is my wife doesn't want to give up the space of her Suburban and I don't want to get rid of my BMW to drive a crew cab truck all the time either!

So we're still looking and talking.

Steve


----------



## Steve W (Aug 4, 2007)

The tongue weight of our trailer is between 700-800 lbs and the total weight of the trailer this past weekend was between 7100-7200 without water. Fully loaded with water for dry camping will put us right at the max weight for the trailer, 7700 lbs.

Buying an older 3/4 ton pickup as a third rig is looking like the better choice. Although another option that my wife is OK with is to look into upgrading to a 3/4 ton Suburban. I'll have to look into the numbers for that as well.

Steve


----------



## Steve W (Aug 4, 2007)

luverofpeanuts said:


> Having been in 40+ mph gusting winds with my 29RLS... I can tell you I was very happy with the choice I made.


luverofpeanuts,

I hear you about gusting winds! Coming back from eastern Oregon three weeks ago in high winds was the first time that I thought our 26RS was too much trailer for our Suburban. If I had been trying to pull the 28 RSDS then I would have probably pulled over and stopped.

Steve


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

Have you concidered looking at the 2010 dodge 2500 or 3500 mega cab. The interior of the new rams are just as nice as any other truck it has a bigger cab the tundra. The rear seats recline and there is still room behind them to stow gear. You dont have to get the diesel the 5.7 hemi is plenty capable. Just thought id throw that out there since it is the only 3/4 truck with as much room as the tundra


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Unless you pack a lot of heavy stuff, you will be fine with the Tundra. Besides with the smaller bed in the Crewmax, you can't get alot of big stuff in there!

Just make sure you have a good WDH and you are good to go.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

A diesel would be best for towing but I don't think any of the newer ones (2007+) are very good as daily drivers because of the emissions stuff. The Tundra CrewMax is nice, I nearly bought one, but the payload is no better than you're Suburban. It would probably have much better power for towing, you'd just have to keep a close watch on the weights. If your wife likes the Suburban you could always get either a new or used 2500 Suburban.


----------



## Steve W (Aug 4, 2007)

MJRey said:


> If your wife likes the Suburban you could always get either a new or used 2500 Suburban.


Late model (2007-2009) used 2500 Suburbans are hard to come by around my area. There are a couple of new ones around locally so but we might go to look at one tonight.

Steve


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

outback loft said:


> Watch payload capacity on the Tundra (or any 1/2 ton vehicle). Some of them have very little capacity for tonuge weight and gear.


We keep telling these people that, but it seems that they don't listen anyway......I gave up on letting them know of the payload capacity of the Tundra.
[/quote]

X2. I'm glad the poster sees a problem with the 1/2-ton Suburban. I've been there, done that with our trailer and a 2003 1500 Suburban. But all he is proposing is trading one 1/2-ton vehicle for another 1/2-ton vehicle. His biggest hurdle is the GVWR - considering tongue weight, people, and gear - he's probably at or over that number. Then there's the suspension issue - the vehicle's ability to control the towed vehicle in extreme situations - which happen.

I traded my 1500 Suburban for my current 3/4-ton crew cab, with the 6.0L gas engine, HD 4-speed auto transmission, and 4:10 rear end. We average 8.5-9.0 mpg, depending on the terrain and highway speeds - 13-14 mpg without. It's not great fuel economy, but it pulls the trailer effortlessly. And with the Equal-i-zer WD hitch, there's no sway at all. (And our trailer is almost 31', making the whole rig just over 51', bumper-to-bumper.)

On our recent trip from Peoria, IL to the Black Hills of SD (about 2500 miles round trip), we traveled about 60-70 mph most of the way. (Depending on terrain and head winds, ya gotta be able to find that "sweet spot" for the tranny, lest it be shifting down and up constantly, a problem that's mostly eliminated with a diesel.) We had 25 mph crosswinds driving west on I-90 and I hardly knew the trailer was behind us. Semi-trailers don't excite me - if I don't see them in the mirror, they sneak up beside me - literally.

We did, however, see a 1500 Suburban in the median grass strip that had rolled several times (it was totalled), and the remains of what looked to be about a 25' trailer that was scattered for several hundred feet. We said a little prayer as we drove slowly by, thanking God that we had the sense to purchase an appropriate tow vehicle and to drive sensibly. We also said a little prayer for the occupants - we didn't see anyone injured, but we noticed an ambulance a couple miles before we saw the crash.

My wife does not like driving my "tank" either, so we bought a used car (2003 Malibu w/80,000 mi) as a spare - plus DD starts taking "behind-the-wheel" this fall.







So for now, my truck mostly sits in the garage, I drive the Malibu as a daily driver and she drives her CTS as a daily driver. It's a little more for insurance and license plates, but we have a dedicated TV now and we can travel safely when towing and have fuel economy for daily driving. All's well.









I'd rethink the Tundra. (Now all you Tundra owners, don't come crashing down on me, please.) You have a long, heavy trailer (for a lightweight trailer) and a 1/2-ton might be able to pull it, but ask yourself if it can do so reliably and safely. When it comes to my loved ones, and then my investment, I like to err on the side of safety and reliability.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Greg said:


> Have you concidered looking at the 2010 dodge 2500 or 3500 mega cab. The interior of the new rams are just as nice as any other truck it has a bigger cab the tundra. The rear seats recline and there is still room behind them to stow gear. You dont have to get the diesel the 5.7 hemi is plenty capable. Just thought id throw that out there since it is the only 3/4 truck with as much room as the tundra


Yeah..if you haven't checked out the MEGA cab (not the regular 4-door cab)... you should. I'm not a Dodge guy, there are just more things about my Ford that I like better. The Megacab is awesome though. I wish other manufacturers would offer a supersized crew cab like it...even at the expense of bed length.


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

The 08 28RS is slightly heavier than my 07 25 RS (roughly 600 pounds). The tongue weight is also heavier (less than 400 pounds). All I am saying is that I could easily have 3, 200 pound guys running around inside the camper and have 2 additional 200 pound guys in my truck box or standing on the hitch, when fully loaded, and be totally fine.

(Although illegal to do so.)

A couple of years ago, I almost traded for the 28RS. Dealer said I would be fine with the current hitch and sway bar. Although I don't have any sway issues with the friction bar, I would have replaced it due to the longer camper. (have sway control built into WDH)

I think there are folks on here that pull the 28 with a Tundra without any problems.

Bottom line - your decision and remember, happy wife happy life...

Good Luck to you!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

vikecowboy said:


> I think there are folks on here that pull the 28 with a Tundra without any problems.


True...I think there are some people very happy too..I think there's even that Bama dude who pulls a 5th wheel!! ;-) I think he has some extra mods though too ;-)



> Bottom line - your decision and remember, happy wife happy life...


indeed... as long as you listen objectively to all the pros and cons and then decide for yourself based on your own personal preferences, and drive safely, you'll probably be ok.


----------



## Steve W (Aug 4, 2007)

We don't want to go to all of the hassle and expense of buying a new TV only to end up being just barely adequate. My wife and I both like the Tundra and I think it would actually work for us but I would always be near the limit and worrying about weight, stability, etc. We've moved on and will keep looking.

If I'm ever in the market for a 1/2 ton pickup in the future, the Tundra will be very high on my list.

Steve


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I agree Steve, the Tundra is one cool, powerful, and versatile truck. It would not be on the top of my tow vehicle list though. Understand that with a 3/4 ton you could go to a fifth wheel someday. You might want to do that. Many make that progression (upgraditis is the medical name of this disease).


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Steve, we were in the same position a few years ago and I really liked the new Tundra CrewMax. I just couldn't get past the fact that it had a lower payload rating than the Ford Expedition we were using at the time. We ended up getting two vehicles, the Dodge 2500 MegaCab for a tow vehicle and Honda Pilot for DW as her daily driver. The Dodge handles the trailer with ease and even though the 2500 MegaCab has a somewhat low, for a 3/4-ton, payload rating it has all the same parts as the 1-ton except for some overload springs. If I really need it I can add some air springs or overload springs to handle more weight. I know the actual rating won't change but I should be in good shape since the axles and other running gear are good for even higher weights.

It's been a pain with 2 payments but that will be over in 2 years and then we'll be good for a long time with no payments. We plan to keep both the Dodge and Honda for at least 10 years and having 2 of them is keeping the mileage down. The truck is 2 1/2 years old and only has 18,000 miles and the Honda at 3 years just turned over 36,000.

If you could find a couple of late model used vehicles it might be a good way to go. Doing it that way you can get vehicles better suited to the daily driver and towing tasks. If you don't want to go with a diesel I'd suggest taking a look at the Dodge Ram 1500/2500 Megacab with the 5.7L Hemi gas motor. The tow rating is lower than the diesel but the payload rating is higher. Ford and Chevy also have nice crewcab 3/4 and 1-ton trucks with gas motors but Ford has the edge with the mighty 6.8L V-10.

Good luck with the shopping, it took us almost a year to finally settle on the vehicles.


----------

